

Ask HN: Codecademy for Photoshop? - pbj

Is there anything like Codecademy or Codeschool for Photoshop/Illustrator? I'd really like to learn more about the ins and outs of them, but haven't found one single amazing guide/tutorial site for learning things with it. The only way I've found to learn tasks are to just google "how to do X in photoshop" and I'll find a different blog post on a different site each time. Sometimes they're good guides, but other times not. I find myself wishing I could see a tutorial video often.<p>It seems like there would be a market for something like this if it doesn't exist, seeing as to how lots of education related startups are getting positive traction. Not to mention how many startups are design challenged and rocking the same twitter bootstrap templates.
======
dmils4
Yeah - another good way to go for this is to find awesome and completed
photoshop files and then try to reverse engineer how they were created. Theme
and template gardens usually provide the photoshop file, you'd be amazed how
much you can learn from digging around in one file (how'd they do that?).

One caveat - knowing how to photoshop is different than knowing how to design.
UI/UX is a completely different subject.

------
Aqua_Geek
Treehouse seems to be starting to venture into that area, but there's not much
content up yet: <http://teamtreehouse.com/library/photoshop-foundations>

I would definitely be interested in such a thing as well.

------
goronbjorn
A lot of designers put their works up on dribbble.com in full psd form so that
you can pick them apart and see what they do to achieve certain visual
effects. I've found it to be very helpful.

------
brianmac
Check out www.psdtuts.com they have a lot of good guides but believe there are
some introductory courses too (might be premium the courses).

------
anigbrowl
TBH, I find books better than websites for that stuff.

------
samstave
Lynda.com

~~~
youngdev
I second that.. Lynda has great tutorials for Photoshop

